# How to keep bait(meat) from freezing??



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

i'm having problems keeping my bait from freezing, i would like to add some kind of oil or something to it to keep it fresh longer

i was thinking vegetable oil b/c of the scent, is there anything else??


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Salt it. There's other stuff you can buy from trapping supplies too though.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

elvis said:


> i'm having problems keeping my bait from freezing, i would like to add some kind of oil or something to it to keep it fresh longer
> 
> i was thinking vegetable oil b/c of the scent, is there anything else??


Glycerine is what I use and it works great. F&T will have it...but if you cant wait, you can probably find it at a local cooking-supply or maybe even drug store...though it will be more expensive there.

It has alot of uses in trapping...mixing with baits and lures to freeze-proof and adjust consistency, lower freezing-point of trap beds, preserving castor glands, etc.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

Salt wont give it a bad scent will it??

i will probably try that today and pick up some glycerine later


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

elvis said:


> Salt wont give it a bad scent will it??
> 
> i will probably try that today and pick up some glycerine later


Salt definetely has a scent. Deer and rabbits are highly attracted to it. Glycerine has no scent or taste, which is why it is used as a food additive to adjust consistency.

But, if you have a stinky meat bait, I doubt that the salt smell will be attractive (or even noticible) to deer and rabbits. It'll probably work just fine.

Remember though, salt doesnt lower the freezing point very much.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about the bait freezing.

The nose of a furbearer is extremely sensitive and is capable of locating any fresh or tainted bait, even if it is frozen solid. IMO.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, good to know

we got everything just right tonite

if the snow stays, i think we have a great chance of scoring a K-9, im really excited


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

David G Duncan said:


> The nose of a furbearer is extremely sensitive and is capable of locating any fresh or tainted bait, even if it is frozen solid. IMO.


I agree, but I assumed the reason Elvis wanted his bait unfrozen was for handling, not for scent. 

I dont like having a jar full of bait chunks all frozen hard together...its a pain to get just one out, takes too much time at the set and I usually get bait on my hands and tools in the process, as well as dropping bait ina spot I didnt want the smell.

So, I pack in glycol and the chunks stay loose. I'm able to shake just one one of the jar and into the hole, easily.


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't use bait so freezing isn't an issue. To keep my lure from freezing it's taken into the house or left in the garage in the cab of the truck. As it gets colder a louder lure , and more of it, is used.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Take your bait in at night and put it on top of the heat register to thaw out and taint a little more. Ever wonder why most mountain men didn't have wives?:yikes: 


Griffondog


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

They were talking a while ago about Joe storing castor behind his ear :lol:

Every time I get a new lure or bait I ask the G/F if she wants a smell. Reluctantly she finally does, because she knows on way or another I'll get her to :evil:


----------

